# Koiteichbau



## Glückskind (13. Sep. 2009)

Hallo an alle..ich bin neu hier
sooo viele Themen über Teiche...da weis ich garnicht wo ich zuerst lesen soll....Bin hier,weil wir einen Koiteich planen.Blutige Anfäger.Haben bisjetzt nur 1000 Liter Fertigteich. In dem schwimmt seit einer Woche ein neuer kleiner Fisch den ich als __ Goldfisch gekauft habe! Ich denke aber es ist ein Koi...Die Profies wissen bestimmt,was das für einer ist....

das ist mein erstes schreiben hier..ich hoffe es klappt--

LG


----------



## scholzi (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

 Name und :willkommen im Forum....
hast du schon die Fachbeiträge/Basiswissen entdeckt?....wenn nicht, hier mal der Link dazu...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
Hier steht wirklich viel über dein super Vorhaben und du wirst den Winter brauchen um dich einzulesen!
Nur nichts überstürzen:smoki
Vielleicht kannst du ja noch Bilder vom alten Teich einstellen und den Platz für den Neuen!....Ach und vergiss dein Goldkoi nicht


----------



## Glückskind (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Hallo Robert...danke für deinen Rat....Ich werde versuchen Bilder hochzuladen. Auch von meiem kleinen süssen Goldkoi...grins...ist aber nicht soo einfach wie ich finden  :-(

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Glückskind (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

ich muss noch rausfinden wie ich meine Bilder verkleinere.. ...


----------



## Digicat (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Servus Gabi

Herzlich Willkommen

Komme gerade von meiner Koiteich-Baustelle zum PC und entdecke deinen Thread hier 

Ein paar Tipps:
den wichtigsten hat die ja Robert schon gegeben 

Wieviel Budget habt ihr zur Verfügung ... denn einen Koiteich baut man ... leider nur mit viel Geld ...  ... wobei viel Geld relativ ist ... mein Teich wird mir auf ~ € 10.000.- kommen ... all Inklusiv. Mit viel Eigenleistung aber auch das eine oder andere von Profis machen lassen.

Und .. Vlies und Folie sind noch das billigste ... die Technik ... kostet halt seinen Preis.
Da sind wir schon bei der Technik ... einen Vlies- oder Trommelfilter sind "fast" ein muß ... obwohl bei geringen Volumen auch ein Spaltfilter, wie z.B. der US III auch reicht ... aber auch der schlägt sich mit ~ € 800.- zu Buche ... .
Auch braucht ihr Kammern wo das Biofiltermaterial (vorzugsweise __ Hel-X) seine Arbeit verrichten kann ... 1000 Liter IBC`s würden sich anbieten ... aber es gibt auch fertige Kammerfilter.

Ich mauere meine Filterkammern, nennt sich dann Filterkeller ... upps ... da habe ich ja noch garnet erwähnt das das alles in Schwerkraft laufen sollte ...

Pumpe(n) braucht Ihr auch noch ... am besten zwei ... eine Strömungspumpe und eine Pumpe die den Biofilter bedient ...

Also von der Größe des Teiches her würde ich Euch zu ~ 30.000 Liter raten ... hier bekommt man viel Fisch mit relativ "günstiger" Technik unter einen Hut.
Bei mir erhöht sich der Aufwand, habe ich doch einen Teich mit 70.000 Liter geplant ... soll heißen ... stärkere Pumpen ... größerer Trommelfilter ... mehr Biofiltermaterial ... größerer Filterkeller ... und ... und ...

Ob Ihr jetzt einen 10.000 Liter Teich baut oder einen mit 30.000 Liter ist von der Technik her, nur mit kleinen Modifikationen, egal ... da ist nimmer viel mehr Budget einzuplanen ... naja ... ein bisserl mehr vielleicht ...

Also überlegt ob Ihr wirklich bereit seid ... einen Koiteich ... und wirklich einen Koiteich zu bauen ... auch in einem Gartenteich kann man Koi halten ... nur dort werden die Fische vielleicht mit "guten/schlechten" Wasserwerten zu kämpfen haben ... soll heißen ... die Anfälligkeit der Koi durch __ Parasiten ist in einem Gartenreich ungleich höher, als in einem "reinen" Koiteich.


----------



## Glückskind (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

hallo Helmut......unsere Teichplanug steht noch ganz am anfang........Wir wollen im Frühjahr damit anfangen.Vorher halt noch Planen und m ich erkündigen,was Richtig und was falsch ist..........KHois finde ich klasse....aber sie sollen sich auch wohl fühlen. Geplant ist eine tiefe von zwei Meter......Aber wenn der aufwand zu gross wird,wird es ein Goldfischteich...grrrr...lach.....Heute war der erste Streich....eine 14 Meter hoche Tanne wurde gefällt...eine echte herausforderung wür die Männer......Stunden später....und die Wurzel ist immer noch drin.....

Liebn Gruss Gabi


----------



## Glückskind (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

der Goldkoi ist da...


----------



## scholzi (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Hi Gabi.....
Ich warte noch immer auf die Bilder
ich glaub verkleinern macht das Forum sogar von selbst, zumindest im jpg Format


----------



## Glückskind (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Hi Robert...bei mir nicht...musste extra Programm runterladen.....war nicht soeinfach

nu isses im album.....)

gruss Gabi


----------



## scholzi (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Warum find ich nur kein Album


----------



## Glückskind (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

mano    unten links vieliecht..lach


----------



## Glückskind (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

mano...unten links vieleicht..grins


----------



## scholzi (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Meinst du dein Userbild
ich guck morgen nochmal.....vielleicht geht das net so schnell.....nacht


----------



## Glückskind (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

........ist er nicht süss mein Goldkoi......?

Lieben Gruß Gabi


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Hallo Alben- und Bildersucher.


Gabi hatte einige Alben angelegt. Leider hat sie dabei den dicken roten Text übersehen, welcher da eigentlich immer stehen müßte.
 

Diese Alben gibt es alle:
 
Alles, was als "Profildesignalbum" angelegt ist, sieht nur der Eigentümer der Alben und die Moderatoren/Administratoren. D.h. kein User kann es sehen... 
Da die unteren Alben leer sind, bedeutet das, dass nur die Bilder aus einem Album sichtbar sind - "Tiere im Garten".
Das beste wäre, die leeren Alben zu löschen und bei den anderen die Berechtigung umzustellen.
Dazu auf nützliche Links -> Useralbum -> die einzelnen Alben aufrufen und rechts auf -> "Album ändern". Dann kann man den im ersten Bild gezeigten Haken an die korrekte Stelle setzen und die Bilder sind für alle sichtbar.


----------



## scholzi (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Gabi.........jetzt aber schnell freischalten


----------



## Glückskind (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

....blondi wieder......ist nun alles frei..

gruß gabi


----------



## scholzi (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

 Gabi.....
Dein Goldkoi könnte schon ein Koi sein....siehst du denn Barteln links und rechts vom Maul?
Es wurde aber auch langsam Zeit deine Plastewanne zu vergrößern 
wie groß habt ihr denn ca. geplant? Machs nicht zu klein:smoki


----------



## Glückskind (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

.......der Teich sollte etwas grösser werden...so 2 meter tief 4 meter breit und lang etwa 6 meter...wenn der boden und mein Freund mit machen...grins...weil es wird noch ein hartes stück arbeit werden....sind ja noch genug wurzeln vom Baum in der Erde...Hast du deinen Teich selbst gegraben? Weist du was es kosten wird,wenn wir das Loch graben lassen? Wollte das graben in mein Hammer einstellen . Dann wird das Loch im Herbst fertig sein und können im Frühjahr loslegen.......vieleicht bauen wir die Filteranlage selber über Winter.....

Gruß Gabi


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Hallo Gabi,

bzgl. Grabungskosten kann ich meine Erfahrungswerte weitergeben. Ich habe mich für meinen geplanten Umbau hier im Süden Österreichs erkundigt und ich werde nun für einen 7,5t Bagger inkl. Fahrer 55,- in der Stunde (exkl. MwSt.) zahlen (kleinere Bagger waren unwesentlich billiger, damit braucht man aber auch länger). Der Bagger bewegt einiges an m³ Erde/Schotter pro Stunde, d.h. ich renche für einen Aushub von ca. 20 m³ mit 4-5 Stunden. Es kommt natürlich darauf an, wie der Untergrund aussieht ... bei felsigem Gelände wirds schwieriger, wenn der Bagger mit Hydro-Meißel.

Bei deinen geplanten 4 x 2 x 6 Metern kommt aber einiges zusammen ... das sind dann ca. 45 - 50 m³ und bei so einem Teich sollte man den Aushub für Filterkammer etc. nicht vergessen. Ich plane für einen 20-25 m³ Teich eine Filterkammer von 4,5m X 2m X 1,25m (L x B x T), damit ich 2 IBCs und 2 Regentonnen unterbringe.

lg,

Aaron


----------



## Glückskind (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Servus Aaron.....so in etwa habe ich mir das schon gedacht. Der Boden ist sehr sehr steinig....mein Freund will das mir seiner Muskelkraft machen.....aber das würde ja Tage dauern...lach..was da dann an Bier drauf geht........arbeit ist danach noch genug für ihn da.....und Bier auch...

Hast du schon einmal eine Filteranlage gebaut...wie sind die kosten verglichen zu einer fertigen Anlage?

LG Gabi


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

also ich habe noch keine Filteranlage selbst gebaut, aber das kommt in Kürze, sodass nach dem Winter alles bereit ist. 

Es kommt vor allem immer auf die Größe der Anlage und der verwendeten Materialien etc. an. Ich habe mir da schon einige Gedanken gemacht und versucht, die Materialien teilweise zusammen zu tragen. 

Bei deiner geplanten Teichgröße und Koi-Besatz gibts Fertigfilter, die bis 45m³ gehen, aber auch ca. 2.000,- kosten ... und von deren Qualität ich nicht restlos überzeugt bin.

Im Eigenbau kommt man da sicher besser und billiger hin, wobei auch hier einiges ansteht, wenn man rechnet, dass IBCs teilweise recht teuer sind (ich hatte Glück und hab für meine 3 nur 30, 20 und 0 Euro gezahlt  ... wobei ich für den Filter nur 2 verwenden werde und 1 als Quarantänebecken plane). An Flanschen und Verbindungstücken kommt einiges dazu, dann Zugschieber, Innotec, Kleber,... und nicht zu vergessen das Filtermaterial selbst und wenn man rechnet, dass 100 Liter __ Hel-X 70,- kosten, kommt so schon einiges zusammen, wenn man große IBCs füllen will. Dann noch ein Vorfilter, der je nach Ausführung auch einige 1000er verschlingen kann ... 

Dennoch ist Selbstbau um einiges besser und billiger! Bei deinen geplanten 45m³ würd ich schon annehmen, dass der Filter 4-5m³ umfassen sollte, wenn man Koi halten möchte und nicht einen großen Pflanzenteich als Filter zusätzlich zum Teich anleg. Ich plane 20-25m³ und der Filter wird ca. 2,5m³ groß. Dann noch Selbstbau-Eiweißabschäumer und den Low-Cost-Vliesfilter möcht ich auch ausprobieren 

Aber man hat ja über den Winter Zeit zum Basteln ...


----------



## Glückskind (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

Hallo Robert.....ja  Barteln sib rechts und links ......was für einer ist ds denn? Kennst du dich aus? Da der teich nicht sehr gross ist und die tiefe fehlt hab ich ein problem ! Wie überlebt er am besten den Winter.....Oder ist dsa kein problem? fragen über fragen :-(

lieben gruß Gabi


----------



## scholzi (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

.....Gabi
bei koi varietäten kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.....aber guck mal da...
http://www.kiko-gmbh.de/index-wissen-varietaeten-koi.shtml
http://www.a-koi.at/shop_content.php/coID/29/product/Koi-Varietaeten
...
wenn dein Teich nicht 1,20m tief ist besser 1,5 und tiefer wird das ein Risiko die Fischlein draußen zu lassen und unter 70 cm unmöglich ....
besser du bringst sie rein 

Eigenbaufilter ist immer gut, du kannst ja noch ein extra Thema eröffnen und schreiben wie du dir das vorstellst....welcher vorfilter, wie Biokammer,wer mit wem und wohin
(aber lass dir Zeit, gut Ding will Weile haben)
Bist du Besitzer einer Brauerei..........50.000 Liter mit der Hand schaufeln........


----------



## Glückskind (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

 Robert.......hast du schon mal Fische in der Wohnung überwintert? Wenn ja ,wo kommen die am besten rein?.....

Das von Hand ausbudeln hab ich meinem Freund ausreden können...Sein Bier bekommt er trotzdem      lach

Gruß Gabi


----------



## scholzi (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau*

....Gabi....
am besten im Keller oder Garage, du solltest nur drauf achten das das Wasser
unter 10 Grad bleibt!
Die Fische befinden sich dann in einer Art Winterruhe!
Wasserwerte im Auge behalten!


----------

